# Recurves anyone?



## jcs-bowhunter (Jul 7, 2007)

Anyone else on this forum shooting a stickbow in any of the RU, Trad or LB 3D classes? I don't think I can stand all the confrontational comments on the Traditional forum much longer given all the type A personalities. 

:deadhorse

Since the Michigan 3D tournaments are over and my weekly 3D league is almost done, I am thinking of adding a peep and a sight to my Hoyt Dorado for hunting season. This would allow me to 1) move my anchor to lower (and more natural) postion, 2) go back to split finger verses 3 under since I would not be shooting gap techniques any longer and 3) not try to find a spot 22" below a live animal to set my gap from. This is the same style I shot a compound fingers with for many years.

I enjoy the challenge of shooting without sights for 3D, but even after killing a couple deer I'm not comfortable sitting in the woods with out a decent sight. Any one have any experieince hunting with a modern recurve with sights?


----------



## Matt_Potter (Apr 13, 2010)

Jerry - a sight - you are going to burst into flames and the trad-police will pee on the ashes. 

Go for it they work great I have a small 3 pin sight on my Dalaa and love it - I haven't been able to get a peep to work but with a solid repeatable anchor you shouldn't need it.

Matt


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

Never seen so many self proclaimed experts as in that trad forum. There are a few guys who seem to shoot well and they know a lot but boy they can kill a good thread. 

I spent a bunch of years in the trad world. I had one of the original DAS bows made by David when he was going through the design phase. Since then I've been through two shoulder surgeries (both rotators) and a case of TP. I have a light weight bow now, and am on the waiting list for another. That said, it is going to be hard to give up the let off and speed from my fingers compound. Time will tell I guess. That trad stuff is hard to get out of your system.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

No different than shooting a compound other than there is more arch. I've got a peep and sight, though the sight is a single pin Cartel Medalist. The only problem with that setup is in low light conditions. Some may say you need more pins but I think they get in the way. 

I'll simply sight in at a range that is an average of reasonable shots for the area. Then I'll either hold dead on, a bit above or a bit under.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

A couple of years ago, I shot a 3-D in our triple crown with a recurve against guys with compounds. I was in third and averaged 8's. I was only shooting 210 fps. It was a lot of fun!


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

Is that a Black Bear Warf?


----------



## Old Sarge (Sep 9, 2008)

Go for it! Nothing wrong with shooting a sight on a recurve. What you will find is that if your form is good your shooting and groups will improve. If on the other hand your form has issues you may get worse but at least you will be able to eliminate aiming as the cause and begin to work on he proper stuff.


----------



## pilotmill (Dec 10, 2008)

Sites on recurves were really popular in the 70s, I still have one to shoot HF in IBO. those guys hate me when I beat them with their compounds all decked out..hehe. Rare but it happens that I shoot outside myself once and awhile. I found here that it really doesnt matter what you shoot with your fingers, everyone is interested in hearing about your questions and discoveries and tribulations. I wish all the forums had that attitude. Keep up the good work. Gar. 

ps....yea I got way too many bows for each class, and I love them all...lol.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

J. Wesbrock said:


> Is that a Black Bear Warf?


No, it's a Hoyt Provantage I mounted a set of Quinn Stallion limbs to.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

is Quinn archery still around? 

Anyone know of their history? I found something but don't know if it's right...I just looked and found a link indicating Peggy and David Quinn associated with Hillcrest Archery...Where I got my first bow back in the 80's


----------



## Footie's (Aug 5, 2012)

www.facebook.com/FooteysSticksAndStrings


----------



## Footie's (Aug 5, 2012)

www.footiesstick-n-string.com


----------



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

pilotmill said:


> Sites on recurves were really popular in the 70s, I still have one to shoot HF in IBO. those guys hate me when I beat them with their compounds all decked out..hehe. Rare but it happens that I shoot outside myself once and awhile. I found here that it really doesnt matter what you shoot with your fingers, everyone is interested in hearing about your questions and discoveries and tribulations. I wish all the forums had that attitude. Keep up the good work. Gar.
> 
> ps....yea I got way too many bows for each class, and I love them all...lol.



Back in the day the IBO had a recurve sight class.
I'm not sure when they ended that class.


----------

